# southwest smallmouth streams



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

I live in Hamilton and am looking for some streams that have good numbers of decent smallies in them. I have a canoe to fish from just dont know any good launch and fishing points. I hear the gmr is good and but i have never fly fished it. Any tips?


----------



## Irvan51 (May 12, 2005)

flyfishing out of a canoe would be hard enough. I been doing good on indian creek with smallies. real good actually. I foound a new stream up by mallet hall in oxford that i tryied when i had a job up there and did great. Not sure what stream it was but it was full and looked like it doesnt get fished a lot. Best bet is indian creek or 4 mile up eaton. walk up stream pretty far and when you pass a deep pool fish the bank up bassed it and theres tons there. Give me a pm. Would love to go sometime.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm surprised there have not been more responses to this question. I'd like to know the same thing. I should probably post this question on the SW forum, but I live in Maineville so I keep trying that great looking stretch under the Rt. 22/3 bridge (Carl Rahe access) and I keep getting blanked. That looks like absolute textbook smallie water to me, but I have not even gotten a legitimate strike, and I've never seen any of the spin fishermen get a fish there either. It's like that water is completely void of fish. I guess it could be the usual suspects....too much canoe traffic or maybe it's just fished out. The answer is probably that I just suck at flyfishing.

If anyone has any info about whether or not it's worth going back there, please chime in. The only saving grace about that spot is the close proximity of a beer joint! If that stretch had any decent fishing I'd be tempted to go there every day and rip some lips then go up the hill for a cold one.

Teeray


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

TeeRay, Howdy!! since our trip on the mad about a month ago, the smallies have gotten more and more sparse as the water has gottten lower and warmer, ( water temps on most rivers now are above 80 degrees which is a turning spot for smallies especially when using flies where the fish have to be aggressive, to chase down a moving fly. Best bets are the deep holes , in the shade, where the inlet into the hole is deep, well oxygenated and has a nice rock bottom. Next I would drift large nymphs, crayfish flies or hellgramited under a indicator so they drift at a natural flow where the fish can lazily move over and eat it without spending much energy. I have a few stretches of the lower LMR where I can usually get a few smallies ( not big but at least can get them to hit) even throught he summer, Best bet is to start early, and be done by about 11:00 am.
Give me a shout and we'll hit it or perhaps Tom G can show you the stretch as I already showed him.  

Be patient and wait for fall.......the fall bite is the best of the year ( sometimes) 

Salmonid


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have almost hung up my bug rod around here untill the fall.. cant waite for the crisp autumn days... hmm yummy .... I need fall and lots of it cold winter .. man o man i cant waite .. lol .. Then the reel feeshing can begin!


----------

